# Hurricane Dorian (2019)



## John Bobinyec (Aug 28, 2019)

Have any of the railroads in the southeast announced any hurricane preparations yet?

jb


----------



## jis (Aug 28, 2019)

Not that I am aware of, but this one's going to be a doozie. Lot of uncertainty still about exact location of landfall. Virtually anywhere on the east coast of Florida or Georgia possible at present. We will know a bit more tonight and much more tomorrow morning.

I am dusting off my shutters, charging the battery for my drill all ready to get to work bolting on the shutters come Saturday. Other than that I am pretty much all set. The center of the cone is at present at Cape Canaveral. But the ensambles and hence the cone is moving quite a bit from Advisory to Advisory.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 28, 2019)

jis said:


> Not that I am aware of, but this one's going to be a doozie. Lot of uncertainty still about exact location of landfall. Virtually anywhere on the east coast of Florida or Georgia possible at present. We will know a bit more tonight and much more tomorrow morning.
> 
> I am dusting off my shutters, charging the battery for my drill all ready to get to work bolting on the shutters come Saturday. Other than that I am pretty much all set. The center of the cone is at present at Cape Canaveral. But the ensambles and hence the cone is moving quite a bit from Advisory to Advisory.


Stay Safe!!!


----------



## justinslot (Aug 28, 2019)

My clever plan to take the 97 from PHL to ORL on Sunday so I could go to the Disney Halloween Party on Monday is looking less and less clever.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 28, 2019)

justinslot said:


> My clever plan to take the 97 from PHL to ORL on Sunday so I could go to the Disney Halloween Party on Monday is looking less and less clever.


Disney may be closed on Monday - depending.......


----------



## pennyk (Aug 28, 2019)

jis said:


> The center of the cone is at present at Cape Canaveral. But the ensambles and hence the cone is moving quite a bit from Advisory to Advisory.



On the last map I saw, it looked like the center of the cone was over Melbourne (and I immediately thought of you). In Orlando, we are futher from the coast, but we still could get slammed. A friend just texted me to tell me that "her" Publix has sold out of water.


----------



## justinslot (Aug 28, 2019)

Wonder how far in advance Amtrak will cancel the 97 on 9/1, if they do.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 28, 2019)

justinslot said:


> Wonder how far in advance Amtrak will cancel the 97 on 9/1, if they do.


Depending on the path (if it is South or Central Florida, Amtrak may terminate 97 in SAV or JAX. CSX will make the decision whether and where to close the tracks. You may have one or two day's notice.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 28, 2019)

Slivers will get impacted if this storm hits anywhere south of DC.

Sister cruise to St Thomas USVI became a cruise to Mexico. There trying to head back to Port Canaveral . Was scheduled for Saturday, may be earlier. She flying out of Orlando on Tuesday.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm supposed to be taking the Star the following weekend, I hope there is no severe damage that will impact my trip

I live far enough inland that we are seldom impacted by direct excessive damage - but we still get some high winds and rain, rain and more rain


----------



## pennyk (Aug 28, 2019)

Qapla said:


> I'm supposed to be taking the Star the following weekend, I hope there is no severe damage that will impact my trip


I am right there with you. I am scheduled to take the Meteor the following weekend.


----------



## jis (Aug 28, 2019)

pennyk said:


> On the last map I saw, it looked like the center of the cone was over Melbourne (and I immediately thought of you). In Orlando, we are futher from the coast, but we still could get slammed. A friend just texted me to tell me that "her" Publix has sold out of water.


There is no point in focusing on the center of the cone. Any point in the cone is equally likely to be on the actual final final path. At this stage the probability cone undergoes what we call the "windshield wiper effect". It will sweep back and forth north and south as it narrows until it finally settles down slowly to the final path. We are not even in the three day cone yet. That happens tomorrow. And the cone cover the entire eastern seaboard of Florida and Georgia.

But it is true that if it comes ashore in Brevard County you guys will get slammed with a Category 2 Hurricane in Orlando. It will then likely pass across Florida and possibly strengthen to a Category 4 over the Gulf, turn northwards and make landfall in the panhandle or further west. It is also possible that it will turn north much earlier and just skirt the coast of Florida. It all depends on how the two high pressure systems and a front up north behaves. There are only educated guesses until it actually happens.

So for now chill, prepare and watch.

Down here there is no shortage of anything yet. Trays of water were quite available a couple of hours back. Which reminds me I should gas up my car just in case.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 28, 2019)

justinslot said:


> My clever plan to take the 97 from PHL to ORL on Sunday so I could go to the Disney Halloween Party on Monday is looking less and less clever.





Qapla said:


> I'm supposed to be taking the Star the following weekend, I hope there is no severe damage that will impact my trip
> 
> I live far enough inland that we are seldom impacted by direct excessive damage - but we still get some high winds and rain, rain and more rain





pennyk said:


> I am right there with you. I am scheduled to take the Meteor the following weekend.



I am right there with yall! Meteor this coming weekend! I

Us great minds sure think alike!


----------



## justinslot (Aug 28, 2019)

Thinking about being proactive and seeing if I can move my departure to Saturday instead of Sunday...but also thinking just seeing if I can move everything around to avoid the hurricane altogether. I have a bit of flexibility here, basically the first three weeks in September to play with.


----------



## railiner (Aug 29, 2019)

I am watching this development, with great interest, as it will be my first hurricane experience since moving to Florida this month. We were out shopping yesterday, and already the stores are limiting quantities of bottled water (4 cases per customer). And after a steady decline in gasoline rates this month, they jumped up yesterday....


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 29, 2019)

It looks like, based on current tracking, that it will come directly over us in Tampa Bay. Hopefully, it will have weakened to a CAT-1 by then, but....


----------



## jis (Aug 29, 2019)

railiner said:


> I am watching this development, with great interest, as it will be my first hurricane experience since moving to Florida this month. We were out shopping yesterday, and already the stores are limiting quantities of bottled water (4 cases per customer). And after a steady decline in gasoline rates this month, they jumped up yesterday....


Whereabouts in Florida are you located?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2019)

I just got back from my local Publix in Orlando. The overflow parking lot (across the street) was full and there were no shopping carts. Fortunately, I only needed produce and was able to put it in a small basket. Pallets of water were being wheeled in and staged in the area where shopping carts are normally stored. Lines were very long. I think 9 out of 10 people were buying at least 2 cases of water and some where buying the 4 case limit.

I have lived in Florida all my life and I have no idea how many hurricanes I have experienced. However, most were when I was a child in Miami (and no one was buying bottled water). I think Floridians get a bit crazy with bottled water. However, this storm looks very scary, even for those of us inland.


----------



## gs2offroad (Aug 29, 2019)

Amtrak is showing trains in/out of Florida on Sunday and Monday as sold out. I'm booked for the Autotrain supposed to leave Sanford on Monday afternoon. I assume that means I'm soon to be cancelled?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2019)

gs2offroad said:


> Amtrak is showing trains in/out of Florida on Sunday and Monday as sold out. I'm booked for the Autotrain supposed to leave Sanford on Monday afternoon. I assume that means I'm soon to be cancelled?


Showing trains as "sold out" is common place when Amtrak does not know if the train will be canceled. Amtrak does not want to sell any more seats/rooms if the train will be canceled.

If I had to guess, I would guess that the NB AT will be canceled on Monday, but often hurricanes drastically change paths. (I hope so).


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 29, 2019)

gs2offroad said:


> Amtrak is showing trains in/out of Florida on Sunday and Monday as sold out. I'm booked for the Autotrain supposed to leave Sanford on Monday afternoon. I assume that means I'm soon to be cancelled?



Very good possibility. Almost guaranteed. I would start thinking about alternatives.


----------



## chakk (Aug 29, 2019)

The storm is still so far from Florida that The Cone of Silence is the logical selection.

Hopefully, all you East Coasters will be able to remark come Wednesday, "Missed it by that much."


----------



## Qapla (Aug 29, 2019)

Three of my daughters and my son-in-law all vend products - two of them sell chips and two sell tortillas. 

The two who sell chips had to make a trip to Orlando today because they sold out and will not get another delivery till next week. The other girls had to order extra for their routes also.

Sales are looking to be very good for the next few days!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 29, 2019)

I live in the Tampa Bay Area/Clearwater, this is gonna be interesting! Be Safe!!!!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2019)

Qapla said:


> Three of my daughters and my son-in-law all vend products - two of them sell chips and two sell tortillas.
> 
> The two who sell chips had to make a trip to Orlando today because they sold out and will not get another delivery till next week. The other girls had to order extra for their routes also.
> 
> Sales are looking to be very good for the next few days!



I bought my "hurricane" chips this afternoon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 29, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I bought my "hurricane" chips this afternoon.


Hopefully yall will be safe in the Sunshine State!


----------



## gs2offroad (Aug 29, 2019)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Very good possibility. Almost guaranteed. I would start thinking about alternatives.



Just got a robo-call from Amtrak, my Autotrain booking on 9/2 out of Sanford is officially cancelled!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 29, 2019)

College Football + Hurricane = PARTY LOL


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2019)

Service Suspensions:



> *Amtrak to Temporarily Suspend Service in Florida*
> August 29, 2019 03:45 PM
> Amtrak to Temporarily Suspend Service in Florida
> 
> ...


https://www.amtrak.com/alert/amtrak-to-temporarily-suspend-service-in-florida.html


----------



## chakk (Aug 29, 2019)

gs2offroad said:


> Just got a robo-call from Amtrak, my Autotrain booking on 9/2 out of Sanford is officially cancelled!



Amtrak has now posted on their website lists of trains in Florida that will be cancelled, beginning Sunday for the Auto Train and beginning Saturday for the others.
Cancelations extend thru Tuesday, so far.


----------



## justinslot (Aug 29, 2019)

Welp, there we are.

Getting my points (for the trip there) and dollars (for the trip back) was an easy five minute phone call, so good on Amtrak customer service.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 29, 2019)

I honestly don't think I can ever get hubby to agree to a train trip again.

Well, my fault for booking during hurricane season. Thankfully we do have insurance.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 29, 2019)

The holding time is long and I bet the Amtrak reps are swamped so I will ask here.

Will I receive a full refund? Is there anything I need to do? I know if I cancel there will be penalty but now Amtrak canceled so I am hoping for better options.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 29, 2019)

All right, flights booked. Let's hope Dorian doesn't mess that up too.

Good luck to everyone else who is affected.


----------



## railiner (Aug 29, 2019)

jis said:


> Whereabouts in Florida are you located?


Currently about 4 miles west of Okeechobee...
But we will be moving to Wellington, near WPB in the near future...


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 29, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I bought my "hurricane" chips this afternoon.


Is that like my "blizzard wine"?  

Thinking of you guys. <3 I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> Is that like my "blizzard wine"?
> 
> Thinking of you guys. <3 I hope everything turns out okay.



Thanks.
Hahaha - very similar to "blizzard wine." I also have hurricane beer and wine. I usually buy hurricane ice cream and "have" to eat it before the storm just in case the power goes out and it would melt. The big joke around here is that all hurricane snacks are pretty much gone by the time the hurricane arrives.

This storm looks very scary and the entire State is pretty much on pins and needles waiting to see where it will hit.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2019)

Here is the Amtrak 7:15pm advisory:


> *Amtrak to Temporarily Suspend Service in Florida*
> August 29, 2019 07:15PM
> Amtrak to Temporarily Suspend Service in Florida
> 
> ...


It appears that both 91 and 97 will terminate in JAX tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Aug 30, 2019)

I am a cruise ship that is to return to Mia on Monday. Plan was to fly to Jax where my car is. Doesn’t look like that will happen. If coast guard closes FL Ports we may end up in Mobile. Life is getting interesting. Just glad I am now on the ship and not one of the 2000 people hoping to board her in MIA on Monday.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 30, 2019)

Carolyn Jane said:


> I am a cruise ship that is to return to Mia on Monday. Plan was to fly to Jax where my car is. Doesn’t look like that will happen. If coast guard closes FL Ports we may end up in Mobile. Life is getting interesting. Just glad I am now on the ship and not one of the 2000 people hoping to board her in MIA on Monday.



Be safe!


----------



## lordsigma (Aug 30, 2019)

I think Amtrak jumped the gun a bit on the cancellations as it seems the landfall may not even be until Tuesday. This could be quite a long suspension in service and will likely majorly affect ridership numbers for these trains for this year. All three had an improvement over last year but this outage will likely decimate that and we are early in hurricane season.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 30, 2019)

As much as I love to lob insults at Amtrak’s management. And all of you probably know that. I really can’t throw one now because it could be CSX forcing the early shut down. Standard hurricane preparation entails taking all of the crossing gates down. And in a state the size of Florida that could potentially take some serious time. 

Do I think we should use the Amtrak equipment and commuter equipment to evacuate people north out of Florida. Definitely that would be good Pr.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 30, 2019)

> Do I think we should use the Amtrak equipment and commuter equipment to evacuate people north out of Florida. Definitely that would be good Pr.



Oh the impossible task of evacuation of the entire state of Florida.

The storm has slowed down, and the rain will be heavy, but hopefully the storm surge will be lessened. Sister schedule to fly out of Orlando on Tuesday night. Not looking good.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 30, 2019)

Slower storm will likely mean more surge, not less.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 30, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Thanks.
> Hahaha - very similar to "blizzard wine." I also have hurricane beer and wine. I usually buy hurricane ice cream and "have" to eat it before the storm just in case the power goes out and it would melt. The big joke around here is that all hurricane snacks are pretty much gone by the time the hurricane arrives.
> 
> This storm looks very scary and the entire State is pretty much on pins and needles waiting to see where it will hit.


Stay safe Penny, Jis and all Floridians. Have friends and relatives all over the state. I think hurricanes, hot summers, snakes, alligators and traffic are the reasons we live in rural Ohio...many smiles. Wishing you all the best! B&C


----------



## lordsigma (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like a scary storm. Hopefully it will hit in the least impactful way possible.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 30, 2019)

Use old milk jugs, triple wash out. Fill with water, store in a basement, garage, shed, or back of a closet. Rotation of stock is important, but even if you don’t your not spending all day trying to get water to wash yourself after a disaster. Anything you do to be ready, will help your peace of mind after a disaster event.

Also for the ladies always wear flats or sneakers to a wedding. Those Zombies are hard to runaway from in high heels.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 30, 2019)

Sister proactively change her return flight to Wednesday evening. Hope it works out. Her cruise ship docks Saturday. Spending the storm at Disney, with hopes to see the new Star Wars area.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 30, 2019)

Brightline is suspending service. I just received the following email from them:


> Dear Guest:
> 
> Based on Hurricane Dorian’s current path and anticipated high winds, Brightline will be operating on an alternate schedule on Saturday, August 31. Our final northbound and southbound departures from West Palm Beach and Miami will depart at 12:00 pm. Fares have also been reduced to $5 as guests make final storm preparations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Qapla (Aug 30, 2019)

If you save some of those translucent white milk (or other) jugs ... wash them out and fill them with water almost full, leave a couple inches. With one of those small round LED flashlights, the ones that only take one or two AA batteries, poke the flashlight through a small piece of cardboard and lay that on top of the jug with the lid off the jug. Let the lit end of the light extend down into the neck of the jug. The whole jug of water will light up like a lamp and shed more light than you would imagine from a small light.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 30, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> Do I think we should use the Amtrak equipment and commuter equipment to evacuate people north out of Florida. Definitely that would be good Pr.


The paradox with hurricane evacuation is that the people most likely to benefit from escaping are often the least able to afford another place to stay.



Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Use old milk jugs, triple wash out. Fill with water, store in a basement, garage, shed, or back of a closet.


Milk jugs are thin and prone to leaking when stored for longer periods. Better to choose thicker water jugs intended for extended storage instead.



Railroad Bill said:


> I think hurricanes, hot summers, snakes, alligators and traffic are the reasons we live in rural Ohio.


I never knew urban Ohio experienced hurricanes, snakes, and alligators.


----------



## Manny T (Aug 30, 2019)

My only hurricane experience was Sandy in NYC in 2012. The storm effects in mid-Manhattan where I was weren't terrible -- until a transformer blew out from storm surge and my neighborhood went dark. For five days. The rest of the city had electricity. It was surreal. People went up to GCT to recharge their devices.

Amazingly I had heeded one piece of advice before the storm -- fill your bathtub. This water supply allowed me to flush the toilet for 5 days via a bucket. I would go to a friend's place to take a shower. Surreal.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 31, 2019)

Here is the 8am Cone report for Sat. 08/31. Looks like it's going to hug the east cost and head for Beaufort, SC. If it keeps this track, we in Tampa Bay might just get by with a little wind and flooding. But we can't be sure where it will cut in. I hope it stays off shore, as my Aunt and a cousin are in SE Georgia near Jacksonville. They were going to EVAC to SC, but that may now be advisable. We'll all hope for the best, here.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 31, 2019)

The forecast models are even a little east of the official track with a couple of oddballs. Hopefully this holds.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 31, 2019)

8/31 11:30am Amtrak Service Advisory



> *Amtrak Temporarily Suspends Service in Florida*
> August 31, 2019 11:30 AM
> Severe weather expected to impact Southeast
> 
> ...



https://www.amtrak.com/alert/amtrak-to-temporarily-suspend-service-in-florida.html


----------



## pennyk (Aug 31, 2019)

Brightline will resume service Sunday 9/1



> Get Your Labor Day Weekend Back
> on Track With Fares Starting at $5
> Dear Guest:
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 1, 2019)

Ballsy. Better hope this thing doesn't travel about 60 nautical miles farther than expected, we might have a repeat of the Matecumbes in '35.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 1, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Brightline will resume service Sunday 9/1


According to an email I received at 2:16pm on 9/1, Brightline is suspending service on Monday 9/2


> Dear Guest:
> 
> Due to Hurricane Dorian, Brightline will suspend service on Monday, Sept. 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 1, 2019)

With storm at 185, 5 mph lower than the Allan at 190, this storm will have far reaching effects, even if it hugs the coast line. Reading the data, having the storm go slower and slower is not good for Florida since it seems it continues to drift due west. Models seem to be confused and once expert stated that at this strength, the steering currents have less and less control on where the storm will go. His fear was that the storm would equal or exceed Allan in strength. Those who wait until the last minute will experience what has happened with every other Hurricane, total outbound grid lock at virtually a standstill. At this point, it is a question of how much damage will the East Coast receive. Just the storm surge could be 23 feet over normal tide levels. Our prayers continue for the people in the storm's path.


----------



## justinslot (Sep 2, 2019)

Wonder what the chances are for another few days of cancelled Silvers...I was thinking of rebooking my trip for Wednesday but worried I'll just have to move it around again.

EDIT: As of right now the 91 and 97 are showing as cancelled on Amtrak.com for 9/4 and sold out for 9/5 except for coach seats on the 97. So, ummm, I guess I will not be able to quickly rebook my trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 2, 2019)

justinslot said:


> Wonder what the chances are for another few days of cancelled Silvers...I was thinking of rebooking my trip for Wednesday but worried I'll just have to move it around again.
> 
> EDIT: As of right now the 91 and 97 are showing as cancelled on Amtrak.com for 9/4 and sold out for 9/5 except for coach seats on the 97. So, ummm, I guess I will not be able to quickly rebook my trip.



It will depend on how much damage from flooding & winds from FL up to at least NC.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's the 8AM Cone report for Monday, 09/02. If it continues on it's projected path, we might just dodge a bullet in Tampa Bay. However, people along the east coast will now be evacuating, up through SE Georgia, where I have family (that must now evac as well). And we still don't know where/when it might turn inward. We must all stay vigilant.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 2, 2019)

Here in Orlando, we are starting to get rain bands and wind gusts from the storm.


----------



## west point (Sep 2, 2019)

Georgia got a rain band Sunday that dropped 1/2inch rain south of Atlanta.


----------



## cocojacoby (Sep 2, 2019)

I know you got to prepare in advance for these things but Amtrak lost a lot of business by cancelling everything so early. There are lots of people who had to cancel plans for what is always a busy Labor Day weekend down here.

It's now noon on Monday and there is still no effect from the storm. The airports are still open at this time.

I would think that Amtrak's numbers are going to take a hit this month. What are you going to do? Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 2, 2019)

It may have been out of Amtrak's hands - it could be that CSX cancelled the Amtrak trains so they could move their freight to safer areas in the time remaining before the storm got here


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 2, 2019)

If there is a year to year decrease on long distance line this year it will be exclusively due to this cancellation. It was up year by year as of June due to decent spring/summer ridership on a lot of routes particularly the Florida ones. Hopefully advocacy folks will challenge Amtrak if management tries to cite a decrease in ridership this year as a justification for changing the route structure in the re authorization and point out that any drop this fiscal year for the Florida trains is likely due to this hurricane - all three were up on last year as of June - but this cancellation will likely put all 3 in a deficit. Anderson had previously mentioned in a recent letter that decreases in ridership in the last couple years were not because of train cancellations but cancellations in Florida can make a big impact as it affects three routes - if CSX is not the reason for the cancellation they could have operated all three routes until even today and it would have inconvenienced a lot less people...I would note last year during Hurricane Michael which hit the panhandle (I actually was on the Auto Train while it was slamming into Mexico Beach) only the Star was cancelled - Meteor and Auto Train continued to run throughout.... so hopefully that indicates maybe this is CSX. Absent forcing by CSX, a cynical person may otherwise conclude that this was a cynical attempt to drive down numbers for the long distance service line and tick off a lot of people on the holiday weekend by present management. Northeast and Mid Atlantic to Florida is undoubtedly Amtrak's most popular product as far as passengers traveling greater than 500 miles so any disruption to that has a big impact on true long distance ridership.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 2, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Here in Orlando, we are starting to get rain bands and wind gusts from the storm.


Lots of bands out there.


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2019)

Here in Melbourne so far it feels like a regular summer day with random rainstorms passing by. But that should change tonight.

Currently at 1:15pm eye wall replacement taking place. The blocking high to the North is gone and the high level trough is almost in place to provide the impetus to move north.



AutoTrDvr said:


> Here's the 8AM Cone report for Monday, 09/02. If it continues on it's projected path, we might just dodge a bullet in Tampa Bay. However, people along the east coast will now be evacuating, up through SE Georgia, where I have family (that must now evac as well). And we still don't know where/when it might turn inward. We must all stay vigilant.



Come now, you at least have to be in one of the Tropical Storm Watches to claim close shave or dodging a bullet. Outside of that you are just an interested sideline observer LOL!  Sort of like we on the east coast were for Hurricane Michael. Well, you were actually bit more than that. At least you were in the 5 day cone for a while, but you were never in the three day cone as I recall.

In Brevard County there is mandatory evacuation of barrier islands, low lying areas (of which there is very little on the mainland so very little mandatory evacuation on the mainland other than weak structures), mobile and manufactured homes. For everyone else it is stay put in place unless you prefer to be somewhere else. But get to a safe structure or away from the Hurricane warned area. So places like Cocoa Beach, Cape Canaveral, Merritt Island and all the beaches are under mandatory evacuation. This was announced two days back, going into effect this morning. Well, originally it was yesterday morning, but they postponed it by a day when the storm started screeching to a halt.

There are other counties with a lot of low lying areas on the mainland, like Duval where mandatory evacuation is much more extensive. This includes almost everything along the St. Johns River which is expected tog et a storm surge upto 7' and maybe more up river. And guess where the Silver Service and Auto Train runs  In SC virtually all of Charleston and North Charleston is under mandatory evacuation. So the Silvers won't be running I guess until that is lifted.

The evacuation order in Georgia is very broad, essentially most of the area east of I-95. And they won't even be facing a Major Hurricane anymore since it is projected to be a low Category 2 by then.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm in Clearwater & hope we all are spared from what the Bahama's has taken! If this thing does turn North, I dont care if you call it Dodgin A Bullet or what, I'll be thankful!!! My prayers are with all in Dorian's path!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 2, 2019)

jis said:


> In Brevard County there is mandatory evacuation of barrier islands, low lying areas (of which there is very little on the mainland so very little mandatory evacuation on the mainland other than weak structures), mobile and manufactured homes. *For everyone else it is stay put in place unless you prefer to be somewhere else.* But get to a safe structure or away from the Hurricane warned area..



I've always been curious about this, never having experienced a hurricane.

I know about hurricane shutters, but what other special things do builders use to hurricane-proof* a home? How do you keep the roof from flying off? What about things like doors, particularly large garage doors that would be easy for the wind to "shove"?

I can't imagine being in the basement would be safe, in case of flooding, so do you pretty much hunker down in an interior room without any windows?

Also, are homes built after a certain year automatically hurricane-proofed*? Or does this vary from home to home?

*I realize there is no such thing as 100% hurricane-proof. I can't think of a better word.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 2, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> I've always been curious about this, never having experienced a hurricane.
> 
> I know about hurricane shutters, but what other special things do builders use to hurricane-proof* a home? How do you keep the roof from flying off? What about things like doors, particularly large garage doors that would be easy for the wind to "shove"?
> 
> ...


Not having been in a hurricane, I'll take a stab at these and let Jis & Penny shoot me down. 

There are few, if any basements in FL as I understand it - the ground isn't conducive to them. The best place in home is most likely a bathroom (tub or shower). I believe there is a date at which time all new construction had to meet certain standards. That may have been after ?Andrew?


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 2, 2019)

Dont forget about the water, I dont think you can water proof a house!


----------



## Qapla (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, there are very few basements in Florida ... ground is a bit wet for that - you have to remember that most of Florida is less than 100 feet above sea level - and the coastline is quite low ... there are no mountains or cliffs.

The building code requires that all new homes have metal tying them together from the ground all the way to the ground on the other side. This is done with "hurricane anchors/clips". Even mobile homes are now build to new wind code standards. However, even built to the highest standards, the relentless bashing a hurricane brings can overcome most of the advances building construction has devised ... hurricanes are just too large, too powerful and too wet to keep all the damage away. There are also many older homes that are not built to the current wind codes.

In coastal areas, storm surge and flooding is a major problem.

Where I live, in the interior area further north in the state, we do not get the storm surge. However, wind damage and road flooding is common with hurricanes along with extended power outages.

Also, tornados and massive wind gusts often accompany hurricanes - causing additional damage.

If Dorian follow the coast north, the damage to the coastline will be disastrous even if the home damage is kept to a minimum.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 2, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Not having been in a hurricane, I'll take a stab at these and let Jis & Penny shoot me down.
> 
> There are few, if any basements in FL as I understand it - the ground isn't conducive to them. The best place in home is most likely a bathroom (tub or shower). I believe there is a date at which time all new construction had to meet certain standards. That may have been after ?Andrew?



True. However, I have been in one house in Orlando with a basement. Internal rooms/closets with no windows are the best place to hunker down. Building codes did change after Andrew. I live in a condo building that was built before Andrew and after hurricane Donna. During our direct hit by Charley in 2004, things were very scary. I did not evacutate, but did sit in the lobby area of my condo floor, away from all windows. The building held up just fine, although there was significant water intrusion on the east side (I live on the west side).


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 2, 2019)

There are still Bomb Shelters around the Clearwater area (from the 60s)


----------



## pennyk (Sep 2, 2019)

Central Florida theme parks change hours for Tuesday. 
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0190902-veijvwdu5rhbjdwsk53xb7aeum-story.html



> Threatening weather conditions from Hurricane Dorian have prompted Walt Disney World to rearrange — and sometimes curtail — Tuesday’s operating hours for its theme parks.
> 
> Meanwhile, SeaWorld Orlando posted that the theme park, as well as Aquatica water park, will be closed for the entire day Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> I've always been curious about this, never having experienced a hurricane.
> 
> I know about hurricane shutters, but what other special things do builders use to hurricane-proof* a home? How do you keep the roof from flying off? What about things like doors, particularly large garage doors that would be easy for the wind to "shove"?
> 
> ...


The post Andrew building code in Florida is tied with storm zones, i.e. the same code dose not apply everywhere. For example in east coastal counties there is a requirement for houses to be supposedly 140mph safe (or something like that. Don't remember the exact number but it is in the vicinity. There is a long list of wind mitigation methods that have to be incorporated in any house built after 2004 including strapping mentioned earlier in the thread, wind and shatter proof windows able to withstand winds utp the stated speed. Although not necessary you can get a huge discount in insurance if you have window shutters over and above that to protect from large projectiles. The garage doors remind me of a mini version of the door of a bank vault. It has to be double backed with cross braces and thick metal pieces. It is almost a site to behold.

Then there are further choices between Frame House and Cinder Block and Concrete House. A new things coming up these days is metal roof which is more durable and storm proof than wood roof, and many are replacing their existing roof with metal when they come up for renewal.

So my house is built to post Andrew 2005 code Cinder Block and Concrete House, naturally with a strapped roof and upto spec windows. In addition I have some of the heavier wall bolt mounted shutters which are an absolute pain to put on and take off, more because of their weight than just the act of screwing them in. My roof currently is single strapped. When it is renewed in another 5 or so years I plan to go double strap and metal, saves a lot on AC also.

Bottom line is, constructing a house and then getting it to pass inspection is a completely different ball game here specially in the coastal counties. The theory being that in the interior counties the storm would degrade sufficiently so as not to bother with 144mph or whatever.

One irony is that the Panhandle politicians worked hard to exempt themselves from the more stringent standards arguing that they will never get hit by powerful enough storms. And lo and behold Hurricane Michael came and wiped them out. It was amazing to see how much better those houses that were constructed to the new standard in spite of the exemption did, compared to those houses that were not and the older houses.

With the highest grade bolt on shutters in a cement concrete house, an interior room is said to be marginally safer than a regular room with windows that are properly shuttered. In fact the only room that I have with no windows is a walk in closet that still has a cement concrete exterior wall on one side. But my house is still considered to be a hurricane resistant house when it is properly shuttered, though I would not count on it making it through a direct hit from a very high 4 or a 5 storm completely unharmed. It will do a little bit better after I complete the improvements in a few years.

Luckily, so far such a powerful storm has never made landfall in this area. They have done so West Palm Beach and south.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 2, 2019)

Two thoughts:

Although there are more than one wind zones in Florida, a some years back they adjusted the wind zone code for manufactured homes and they have to meet the highest wind code in the entire state, unlike site build homes
On the Amtrak site they have a notice that the Silver trains are cancelled through the 3rd (Tue). However, if you try to book on the Star it shows as being cancelled through Thur (5th) but it will allow booking for Friday and beyond


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 2, 2019)

ASCE Standard 7 publishes wind maps and methodologies for structural wind resistance design. International Building Code (IBC) uses the ASCE 7 wind requirements (although sometimes delayed based on revision cycles). Local jurisdictions typically (but not always) use the IBC as the basis for local building code structural requirements.

This is the current ASCE-7 wind map (2016). Values in mph (m/s).


----------



## jis (Sep 2, 2019)

OK. So I am in 150mph zone as it appears.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 2, 2019)

I live in West Palm Beach Florida and have experienced about 6 hurricanes. None with the power of the current storm. I am not in Florida at this time however all indications are this is turning to the north and wont be nearly as bad as feared. We will know by this time tomorrow. Pictures from some small Bahamas Islands show massive destruction of old and new homes. Just slabs left. At sustained wind speeds of 185 mph and gusts up to 220 mph that they experienced not many homes would be left standing even with todays building codes in Florida. 

I have a 2 story townhouse with a screen enclosed patio. Screen enclosure is rated to 170mph. My roof is heavily strapped. My attic floor is concrete, the floor between 2nd and 1st floor is concrete, the walls are cinder block and I have heavy duty permanently installed folding metal shutters you simply close. Shutters are designed to just keep flying objects from breaking your windows. I think the building would have survived but not the roof. And garage doors even fortified ones get destroyed quickly. Little to no basements here as the water table can be only 4 feet in lots of places.

Flooding and storm water surge kills most people though. It is reported that many in the Bahamas have simply been washed out to sea and feared dead.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 2, 2019)

jis said:


> OK. So I am in 150mph zone as it appears.



Yes. you are.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 2, 2019)

jis said:


> OK. So I am in 150mph zone as it appears.


and it appears I am in the 140mph zone.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Sep 2, 2019)

jis said:


> Here in Melbourne so far it feels like a regular summer day with random rainstorms passing by. But that should change tonight.
> 
> Currently at 1:15pm eye wall replacement taking place. The blocking high to the North is gone and the high level trough is almost in place to provide the impetus to move north.
> 
> ...



Well, my 90+ y/o aunt and my first cousin will fill that role for me. They are in Camden County Ga (right on the FL border line) and they were ordred to EVAC this morning. They are in Albany, tonight.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 2, 2019)

pennyk said:


> and it appears I am in the 140mph zone.



Probably. The actual ASCE wind design methodology extrapolates between contours. Downtown Orlando is 136 mph. Local codes may or may not split hairs like that. They may settle on one wind speed for the entire municipality. 

Just to nerd-out a little more, the wind map is for structure classification II which includes residences. Structures considered high risk and life-critical are designed to a higher wind speed (classifications III and IV as applicable). Classification I is for unoccupied structures where failure poses minimal risk to life - think barn.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 2, 2019)

This is all very interesting. Thanks for the detailed responses, engineering nerds.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 2, 2019)

Amtrak has posted an updated notice of the modified and/or cancelled trains through Sept 5

*Amtrak to Operate Modified Schedule due to Hurricane*
September 02, 2019 11:00 PM
Severe weather continues to impact Southeast 

Due to severe weather impacting the Southeast, Amtrak is operating a modified schedule and cancelling select services Tuesday, September 3, to Thursday, September 5. For the safety of our customers and employees, the following trains will operate a modified schedule:

Service operating on a modified scheduled on Tuesday, September 3, includes:

The Palmetto 89 (New York – Savannah, Ga.) will operate from New York To Washington, D.C. Service is cancelled from Washington, D.C., to Richmond, Va.

The Palmetto 90 (Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate scheduled service from Savannah to New York. Train will make all station stops.

Service operating on a modified schedule on Wednesday, September 4, and Thursday, September 5 includes:

Palmetto 89 (New York – Savannah, Ga.) will operate from New York To Richmond, Va. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Savannah, Ga.

The Palmetto 90 (Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate Richmond, Va., to New York Service is cancelled from Savannah, Ga., to Richmond, Va.

Service cancelled from Tuesday, September 3 to Thursday, September 5, includes:

· Silver Star 91 (New York – Miami)

· Silver Meteor 97 (New York – Miami)

· Silver Star 1092 (Miami – New York)

· Silver Meteor 98 (Miami – New York)

· Auto Train 52 & 53 (Lorton, Va., - Sanford, Fla.)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have experienced the Gulf Hurricanes, the issues that one needs to consider in a large storm if you are going to ride it out. First the wind gusts can be significantly more than the sustained winds and these gusts may just be too much after hours and hours of sustained 100+ mph winds. Our rule was evacuate with Cat 3 and above. Second thing to consider is how long do you want to survive with no running water or electricity. Do you have a generator? If not, what if the power is off for a week or two? A friend of mine in Bay City Texas, 25 miles off the coast, built a brick house with bolts positioned around each window for easy on and off of very thick coverings he bolts on. This includes his sliding glass door. He build his slab for his house higher than most others with drainage trenches to quickly rid the property of runoff water. Though the roof is secured according to code, he also feels any storm above a Cat 3 there are no guarantees. Look at Houston when Harvey dumped several feet of rain after blowing away coastal areas with wind and storm surge near Corpus Christi. My cousin in Florida makes sure his trees are cut back from the house and checks for any with weak roots. He has his windows and doors protected, he checked the elevation of the property before buying the house for flooding and heavy water run off, he also has a big generator capable of running everything, including AC for his wife, so they can live close to normal. Their pantry is always fully stocked before each season to survive for a few weeks. They also have the extra bathroom stocked with 5 gal heavy duty water containers (these are stored away in the attic until a storm presents a danger). They use the tub for water for the toilet. Planning and preparation well in advance of the season is the key to survival. This includes a predetermined evacuation point and where you will go and a prepared list of what you will take. These storms are life and death situations, you can NOT presume anything.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks like they're terminating today's (9/3) southbound Palmetto in Washington today.


----------



## jis (Sep 3, 2019)

PRR 60 said:


> Probably. The actual ASCE wind design methodology extrapolates between contours. Downtown Orlando is 136 mph. Local codes may or may not split hairs like that. They may settle on one wind speed for the entire municipality.
> 
> Just to nerd-out a little more, the wind map is for structure classification II which includes residences. Structures considered high risk and life-critical are designed to a higher wind speed (classifications III and IV as applicable). Classification I is for unoccupied structures where failure poses minimal risk to life - think barn.


Jokingly they say that there is a special classification VII which is used by Disney, so that they can stay open through the worst and entertain their customers at least in their hotels


----------



## Chey (Sep 3, 2019)

Strange that my grandparents lived in Sarasota from the early 1950s until the early 1980s and never experienced a hurricane. Torrential rains, sometimes high winds, they lived right on the bay; their house, built in 1950, was never damaged. I never gave a thought to hurricanes after my mom moved there, until Hurricane Camille. Hard to believe anyone in the panhandle would see the damage done to Biloxi, Gulfport and all that area and think it wasn't possible in that part of Florida


----------



## lordsigma (Sep 3, 2019)

Here's hoping its in service for my upcoming Auto Train trip in October.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm waiting to see if the Star will be running this Sat - I have had my tickets for several months


----------



## pennyk (Sep 3, 2019)

Qapla said:


> I'm waiting to see if the Star will be running this Sat - I have had my tickets for several months


...and I'm waiting to see if the Meteor will be running this Saturday.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 3, 2019)

It is not looking too good ....


----------



## pennyk (Sep 3, 2019)

Brightline resumes service Wednesday 9/4



> Dear Guest:
> 
> Brightline will resume service on Wednesday, Sept. 4 with $10 fares through Sunday, Sept. 8.
> 
> The schedule is available at www.gobrightline.com and guests are encouraged to monitor Brightline on Twitter and Facebook for real-time service updates.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 3, 2019)

jis said:


> Jokingly they say that there is a special classification VII which is used by Disney, so that they can stay open through the worst and entertain their customers at least in their hotels



For Hurricane Frances, my grandparents evacuated to a hotel on Disney property. Even though they received winds close to hurricane force, the hotel never lost power. Meanwhile, those of us who stayed were without power for a week, only to lose it again with Jeanne a week later.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Sep 3, 2019)

Random update. Sister now staying into Thursday and flying home out of Orlando. Her flight was canceled, everything else was full in minutes. Polynesia Hotel was like “no problem we got space”, they did charge her, but at a discount rate. Same room, so no need to move.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2019)

I "weathered" the storm overnight very well. We did not lose power and I do not see much damage outside. I went out to clean leaves from the drains in our parking lot and experienced some strong winds and light rain, but did not get "blown away." A friend's parents live in Titusville near the coast. They lost power at 6am. Although our local tv stations are still covering Dorian 24/7 and there has been no newspaper delivery this morning, some things are getting back to normal (the YMCA will open at 9am and at least one garbage truck is on the road).

Still no update from Amtrak regarding Silvers on Friday and Saturday. I think a lot will depend on what happens in Charleston (regarding the Meteor).


----------



## railiner (Sep 4, 2019)

I 'weathered' my first Florida hurricane, as well. After dismissing dire warnings from relatives 'up north', to evacuate for the duration, I am glad I stayed at home. Here in Okeechobee, we had some winds of maybe 30 or so mph, and a few bands of intensive rainfall, but really not much different than the daily afternoon thundershowers we regularly endure...


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 4, 2019)

Weather Channel: Orlando airport to reopen @ 5 pm


----------



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> Weather Channel: Orlando airport to reopen @ 5 pm


Orlando Sentinel: Orlando airport to open at noon (and schools will be open on Thursday).


----------



## jis (Sep 4, 2019)

It wasn’t too bad here in Melbourne. No one I know in South Brevard lost power. North Brevard was a different story since the wind field expanded to bring stronger winds there.

This was no Matthew or Irma in this area.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2019)

Although I have not seen an Amtrak service advisory update, it appears that both 98 and 92 are canceled between ORL and NYP on Friday 9/6. I am not surprised. I am still hoping that my Saturday 9/7 trip on 98 will not be canceled, but I am not optimistic.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 4, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Although I have not seen an Amtrak service advisory update, it appears that both 98 and 92 are canceled between ORL and NYP on Friday 9/6. I am not surprised. I am still hoping that my Saturday 9/7 trip on 98 will not be canceled, but I am not optimistic.



I’m scheduled on 91 Was-WPb Sat.
Why are you not optimistic?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2019)

Sauve850 said:


> I’m scheduled on 91 Was-WPb Sat.
> Why are you not optimistic?


It appears that Dorian will come very close to Charleston on Thursday. If there is any flooding, trees on tracks, power outages, etc., then CSX may cause Amtrak to cancel the Meteor and the Auto Train. I also heard that flooding may occur further inland, thus affecting the Silver Star.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 4, 2019)

pennyk said:


> It appears that Dorian will come very close to Charleston on Thursday. If there is any flooding, trees on tracks, power outages, etc., then CSX may cause Amtrak to cancel the Meteor and the Auto Train. I also heard that flooding may occur further inland, thus affecting the Silver Star.



Makes sense. I’ve been thru 6 of these storms and water is usually an issue for all. Was hoping the Star would be far enough inland. I’ll wait till Friday and always can fly home. If you hear anything else let us know. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2019)

Sauve850 said:


> Makes sense. I’ve been thru 6 of these storms and water is usually an issue for all. Was hoping the Star would be far enough inland. I’ll wait till Friday and always can fly home. If you hear anything else let us know. Thanks for the reply.


I have lived in Florida all my life (grew up in Miami). I cannot count how many storms I have been through. I have been in Orlando since 1979 and did not experience a direct hit until 2004. I certainly will be watching and check the Service Alerts many times a day. If my train to NYC gets canceled, I will try to reschedule. I have already canceled my hotel reservation, which I can always rebook at the last minute.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 4, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I have lived in Florida all my life (grew up in Miami). I cannot count how many storms I have been through. I have been in Orlando since 1979 and did not experience a direct hit until 2004. I certainly will be watching and check the Service Alerts many times a day. If my train to NYC gets canceled, I will try to reschedule. I have already canceled my hotel reservation, which I can always rebook at the last minute.



2004 was a bad year. Good luck with your trip.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 4, 2019)

By the time it passed us (doing so now) the eye is 100 miles offshore and we are 50+ miles inland so we are not getting much.

Now, how it impacts the Star on Sat I am still keeping track of.


----------



## jis (Sep 4, 2019)

We were 110 miles from the center of the eye at its closest, and 70 miles or so from the raggedy not too well formed eye wall last night. People who lived through them here said it was more like Floyd than Matthew. Matthew was scary. I lived through it. Floyd was before my time in Florida.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 4, 2019)

Florida really lucked out considering how bad it could have been looking at the Bahama's video. I have cousins who have lived their entire lives in Florida, they have told me they were preparing for the big one and now feel so lucky the storm both weakened and stayed 100 miles off shore.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2019)

The latest Amtrak advisory (as of 4pm today) cancels 52, 53, 92 and 98 on Friday (but not 91 or 97) but does not cancel them on Saturday (yet).


https://www.amtrak.com/alert/amtrak-to-temporarily-suspend-service-in-florida.html
*Amtrak to Operate Modified Schedule due to Hurricane*
September 04, 2019 4:00 PM
Due to severe weather continuing to impact the Southeast and Mid-Atlantic areas of the U.S., Amtrak is operating a modified schedule and cancelling select services from Thursday, Sept. 5, to Saturday, Sept. 7. For the safety of our customers and employees, the following trains will operate a modified schedule: 

Services operating a modified schedule on Thursday, Sept. 5, and Friday, Sept. 6 includes:

_Palmetto_ 89 (operating between New York – Savannah, Ga.) will operate from New York To Richmond, Va. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Savannah, Ga.

_Palmetto_ 90 (operating between Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate Richmond, Va., to New York Service is cancelled from Savannah, Ga., to Richmond, Va.

_Northeast Regional_ 95 (operating between Boston – Norfolk, Va.) will operate from Boston to Richmond, Va. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Norfolk, Va.

_Northeast Regional_ 93 (operating between Boston – Norfolk, Va.) will operate from Boston to Washington, D.C. Service is cancelled from Washington, D.C., to Norfolk, Va.

_Northeast Regional_ 125 (operating between New York – Newport News, Va.) will operate from New York to Richmond, Va. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Newport News, Va.

_Northeast Regional_ 67 (operating between Boston – Newport News, Va.) will operate from Boston to Washington, D.C. Service is cancelled from Washington, D.C., to Newport News, Va.

Services operating a modified schedule on Friday, Sept. 6 includes:

_Palmetto_ 89 (operating between New York – Savannah, Ga.) will operate from New York To Richmond, Va. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Savannah, Ga.

_Palmetto_ 90 (operating between Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate Richmond, Va., to New York Service is cancelled from Savannah, Ga., to Richmond, Va.

_Northeast Regional_ 94 (operating between Norfolk Va., – Boston) will operate from Richmond, Va., to Boston. Service is cancelled from Norfolk, Va., to Richmond, Va.

_Northeast Regional_ 84 (operating between Norfolk, Va., – New York) will operate from Washington, D.C., to New York. Service is cancelled from Norfolk, Va., to Washington, D.C.

_Northeast Regional_ 174 (operating between Newport News, Va., – Boston) will operate from Richmond, Va., to Boston. Service is cancelled from Newport News, Va., to Richmond, Va.

_Northeast Regional 66_ (operating between Newport News, Va., – Boston) will operate from Washington, D.C., to Boston. Service is cancelled from Newport News, Va., to Washington, D.C.

Service cancelled on Thursday, Sept. 5, includes:

· _Silver Star_ 91 (operating between New York – Miami)

· _Silver Meteor_ 97 (operating between New York – Miami)

· _Silver Star_ 92 (operating between Miami – New York)

· _Silver Meteor_ 98 (operating between Miami – New York)

· _Auto Train_ 52 & 53 (operating between Lorton, Va., - Sanford, Fla.)

Service cancelled on Friday, Sept. 6, includes:

· _Silver Star_ 92 (operating between Miami – New York)

· _Silver Meteor_ 98 (operating between Miami – New York)

· _Auto Train_ 52 & 53 (operating between Lorton, Va., - Sanford, Fla.)

Service to resume scheduled operations on Saturday, Sept. 7, includes:

_Palmetto_ 89 will operate from New York – Savannah, Ga.

Services operating a modified schedule on Saturday, Sept. 7 includes:

_Palmetto_ 90 (operating between Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate from Washington, D.C., to New York only. Service is cancelled between Savannah, Ga. and Washington, D.C.

Bus transportation will not be provided for cancelled trains. Service will be restored pending improved conditions.

Anyone planning to travel should check their train status on Amtrak.com or our smartphone apps prior to departing, allow extra time to get to the station and be extremely careful in stations and on platforms.

Customers with reservations on trains that are being modified will typically be accommodated on trains with similar departure times or another day. Amtrak will gladly waive additional charges for customers looking to change their reservation during the modified schedule by calling our reservation center at 800-USA-RAIL. 

Anyone can subscribe to automated email or text message notifications if Amtrak trains are behind schedule at specific stations. Notifications can be given for up to six trains and stations by either text or email and delivered when you choose - on a single day, every day, or just certain days of the week. Create a subscription at Amtrak.com/DelayAlerts.

To be notified of service disruptions on the Northeast Corridor (including _Acela_, _Northeast Regional _and other corridor services), follow @AmtrakNECAlerts on Twitter. For service information outside the Northeast Corridor, please follow @AmtrakAlerts for updates.

Customers with travel plans can review refund information on Amtrak.com. Service Alerts, Passenger Notices and other announcements are posted at Amtrak.com/Alerts.

Amtrak regrets any inconvenience. This information is correct as of the above time and date. Information is subject to change as conditions warrant.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2019)

Sauve850 said:


> I’m scheduled on 91 Was-WPb Sat.
> Why are you not optimistic?


The 4pm update was posted by Amtrak. Because neither 91 nor 97 was canceled for Friday, I am guessing that 91 on Saturday may look OK. Good luck.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 4, 2019)

With all the uncertainty - we have decided to cancel our trip ... I will see what I can work out with Amtrak


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Now it’s time for my states turn. Bring it on. I would love for it to delay our shows opening so I can finish all of the stuff that isn’t done.


----------



## railiner (Sep 5, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> Now it’s time for my states turn. Bring it on. .


"Be careful what you wish for"...that's all I have to say about that...


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> Now it’s time for my states turn. Bring it on. I would love for it to delay our shows opening so I can finish all of the stuff that isn’t done.


Your state is certainly going to get it worse than Florida did out of this one. The configuration in which you are getting hit is similar to the way in which Matthew hit Florida, and trust me, it was an order of magnitude worse than this one. The well formed eye wall passed just off shore 15 miles from my home. And it was a low Cat 3 transitioning to Cat 2 then, slightly more powerful than the high Cat 2 that Dorian was passing here. It was heading straight for us and then wobbled east by a few miles in the process of an eye wall replacement also reducing its strength, at the last possible moment. Total power outages in Brevard were in 6 figures range. This time at its worst it was about 6 thousand, and the crews were fixing things throughout the storm because the wind speeds were not high enough to prevent them from doing so.

@pennyk was having much more massive conniptions in Orlando back then as I recall, as the projected path was much closer to Orlando, until it changed at the last moment.

The folks near the coast, who have not evacuated will get the brunt of it. Columbia, not so much perhaps.

Best of luck to y'all.



railiner said:


> I 'weathered' my first Florida hurricane, as well. After dismissing dire warnings from relatives 'up north', to evacuate for the duration, I am glad I stayed at home. Here in Okeechobee, we had some winds of maybe 30 or so mph, and a few bands of intensive rainfall, but really not much different than the daily afternoon thundershowers we regularly endure...


I suspected you guys would not get anything more than a stiff breeze with some noticeable gusts pass by you, with some rainfall not out the ordinary this time of the year. Good thing it panned out that way.

For some weird reason, the West Melbourne - Palm Bay area did not get as much rain was was projected. Indian River County to our south and North Brevard to our north got much more. There wasn't even a small broken branch in my yard at the end of it.

Compare this to Irma, which stripped my Hibiscus completely of all its leaves, and I had three large branches from some tree, not sure if they were all mine or at least one was from somewhere else, sitting on my yard. I had my east facing walls peppered with chunks of earth, I don’t know where they came from. Had to get the house power washed to get rid of them. And we had to suffer through twelve solid hours of Tornado Warning - yes, Warning, not Watch. We were on the dirty side of the eye and there was massive instability right above us with criss crossing winds at different altitudes. A very different thing from the almost complete instability free passage of this one, with us on the clean side.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 5, 2019)

Here is the latest update 9/5 at 1:30 (unless I am missing something, still no word on Saturday's 92 and 98)

*Amtrak to Continue Operating Modified Schedule due to Hurricane*
September 05, 2019 1:30 PM
Severe weather impact Southeast and Mid-Atlantic 

Due to severe weather continuing to impact the Southeast and Mid-Atlantic areas of the U.S., Amtrak is operating a modified schedule and cancelling select services from Thursday, September 5, to Saturday, September 7. For the safety of our customers and employees, the following trains will operate on a modified schedule: 

Service operating on a modified schedule on Thursday, September 5 includes:

• Palmetto 89 (operating between New York – Savannah, Ga.) will operate from New York To Richmond, Va. only. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Savannah, Ga.

• Palmetto 90 (operating between Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate from Richmond, Va., to New York only. Service is cancelled from Savannah, Ga., to Richmond, Va.

• Northeast Regional 95 (operating between Boston – Norfolk, Va.) will operate from Boston to Richmond, Va. only. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Norfolk, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 93 (operating between Boston – Norfolk, Va.) will operate from Boston to Washington, D.C. only. Service is cancelled from Washington, D.C., to Norfolk, Va.

• Northeast Regional 125 (operating between New York – Newport News, Va.) will operate from New York to Richmond, Va. only. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Newport News, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 67 (operating between Boston – Newport News, Va.) will operate from Boston to Washington, D.C. only. Service is cancelled from Washington, D.C., to Newport News, Va.

Service cancelled on Thursday, September 5, includes:

• Silver Star 91 (operating between New York – Miami) 

• Silver Meteor 97 (operating between New York – Miami) 

• Silver Star 92 (operating between Miami – New York) 

• Silver Meteor 98 (operating between Miami – New York)

• Auto Train 52 & 53 (operating between Lorton, Va., - Sanford, Fla.) 

Service operating a modified schedule on Friday, September 6 includes:

• Palmetto 89 (operating between New York – Savannah, Ga.) will operate from New York To Richmond, Va. only. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Savannah, Ga.

• Palmetto 90 (operating between Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate Richmond, Va., to New York only. Service is cancelled from Savannah, Ga., to Richmond, Va.

• Northeast Regional 66 (operating between Newport News, Va., – Boston) will operate from Washington, D.C., to Boston only. Service is cancelled from Newport News, Va., to Washington, D.C.

• Northeast Regional 84 (operating between Norfolk, Va., – New York) will operate from Washington, D.C., to New York only. Service is cancelled from Norfolk, Va., to Washington, D.C.

• Northeast Regional 93 (operating between Boston – Norfolk, Va.) will operate from Boston to Washington, D.C. only. Service is cancelled from Washington, D.C., to Norfolk, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 94 (operating between Norfolk Va., – Boston) will operate from Richmond, Va., to Boston only. Service is cancelled from Norfolk, Va., to Richmond, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 95 (operating between Boston – Norfolk, Va.) will operate from Boston to Richmond, Va. only. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Norfolk, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 125 (operating between New York – Newport News, Va.) will operate from New York to Richmond, Va. only. Service is cancelled from Richmond, Va., to Newport News, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 174 (operating between Newport News, Va., – Boston) will operate from Richmond, Va., to Boston only. Service is cancelled from Newport News, Va., to Richmond, Va. 

Service cancelled on Friday, September 6, includes:

• Silver Star 92 (operating between Miami – New York) 

• Silver Meteor 98 (operating between Miami – New York)

• Auto Train 52 & 53 (operating between Lorton, Va., - Sanford, Fla.) 

Service operating a modified schedule on Saturday, September 7 includes:

• Palmetto 90 (operating between Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate from Washington, D.C., to New York only. Service is cancelled between Savannah, Ga. and Washington, D.C. 

• Northeast Regional 194 (operating between Newport News, Va. – Boston) will operate from Richmond, Va. to Boston only. Service is cancelled between Newport News, Va. and Richmond, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 88 (operating between Norfolk, Va. – Boston) will operate from Washington, D.C. to Boston only. Service is cancelled between Norfolk, Va. and Washington, D.C. 

Service to resume scheduled operations on Saturday, September 7, includes:

• Palmetto 89 will operate from New York – Savannah, Ga.

Bus transportation will not be provided for cancelled trains. Service will be restored pending improved conditions. 

Anyone planning to travel should check their train status on Amtrak.com or our smartphone apps prior to departing, allow extra time to get to the station and be extremely careful in stations and on platforms. 

Customers with reservations on trains that are being modified will typically be accommodated on trains with similar departure times or another day. Amtrak will gladly waive additional charges for customers looking to change their reservation during the modified schedule by calling our reservation center at 800-USA-RAIL. 

Anyone can subscribe to automated email or text message notifications if Amtrak trains are behind schedule at specific stations. Notifications can be given for up to six trains and stations by either text or email and delivered when you choose - on a single day, every day, or just certain days of the week. Create a subscription at Amtrak.com/DelayAlerts.

To be notified of service disruptions on the Northeast Corridor (including Acela, Northeast Regional and other corridor services), follow @AmtrakNECAlerts on Twitter. For service information outside the Northeast Corridor, please follow @AmtrakAlerts for updates.

Customers with travel plans can review refund information on Amtrak.com. Service Alerts, Passenger Notices and other announcements are posted at Amtrak.com/Alerts.

Amtrak regrets any inconvenience. This information is correct as of the above time and date. Information is subject to change as conditions warrant.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, they do not actually say if either Silver will run on Sat ... but, they imply -


pennyk said:


> Service to resume scheduled operations on Saturday, September 7, includes:
> 
> • Palmetto 89 will operate from New York – Savannah, Ga.



Since they only mention resumption of 89 ... that would leave one to conclude that 91/92 and 97/98 will NOT resume


----------



## pennyk (Sep 5, 2019)

Qapla said:


> Yes, they do not actually say if either Silver will run on Sat ... but, they imply -
> 
> 
> Since they only mention resumption of 89 ... that would leave one to conclude that 91/92 and 97/98 will NOT resume



I think they are waiting to see what CSX says after CSX inspects the conditions in North and South Carolina.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Star should be good to go probably. Columbia didn’t really get much of anything. We canceled schools and some work places closed. But nothing more than regular speed wind mostly, and a bit of a rain but no downpours. I should have known when WIS put an alert day up it would be a lovely day to be outside. Which it is. Even blue sky in places.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, Columbia may have fared OK - but Raleigh looks to be in jeopardy of tornados ... as well as flooding rains


----------



## pennyk (Sep 5, 2019)

Qapla said:


> Yes, Columbia may have fared OK - but Raleigh looks to be in jeopardy of tornados ... as well as flooding rains


I heard that there was a tornado in Wilson, NC which I believe is on the Star's route.


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I heard that there was a tornado in Wilson, NC which I believe is on the Star's route.



Wilson is on the route of both the Silvers, the Carolinian, the Palmetto and the Auto Train.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 5, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I heard that there was a tornado in Wilson, NC which I believe is on the Star's route.


Wilson is north of Selma (where the SS rejoins the A Line), so it is on the route of the SS as well as the SM, Palmetto, Carolinian, and Auto Train.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 6, 2019)

There was an update as of 9pm tonight 9/6/19. I find it interesting that there is no mention of resuming service on 92, 98 and the Auto Train. I did not check the Auto Train, but Amtrak is selling tickets on its website for both 92 and 98, even though, at this time, they both are almost sold out. I am making the assumption that Amtrak will not cancel 98 at the last minute and I will be able to travel.

*Amtrak to Continue Operating Modified Schedule due to Hurricane*
September 06, 2019 09:00 PM
Severe weather impact Southeast and Mid-Atlantic 

Due to severe weather continuing to impact the Southeast and Mid-Atlantic areas of the U.S., Amtrak is operating a modified schedule and cancelling select services from Thursday, September 5, to Saturday, September 7. For the safety of our customers and employees, the following trains will operate on a modified schedule: 

Service operating a modified schedule on Saturday, September 7 includes:

• Palmetto 90 (operating between Savannah, Ga. – New York) will operate from Washington, D.C., to New York only. Service is cancelled between Savannah, Ga. and Washington, D.C. 

• Northeast Regional 194 (operating between Newport News, Va. – Boston) will operate from Richmond, Va. to Boston only. Service is cancelled between Newport News, Va. and Richmond, Va. 

• Northeast Regional 88 (operating between Norfolk, Va. – Boston) will operate from Washington, D.C. to Boston only. Service is cancelled between Norfolk, Va. and Washington, D.C. 

Service to resume scheduled operations on Saturday, September 7, includes:

• Palmetto 89 will operate from New York – Savannah, Ga.

Bus transportation will not be provided for cancelled trains. Service will be restored pending improved conditions. 

Anyone planning to travel should check their train status on Amtrak.com or our smartphone apps prior to departing, allow extra time to get to the station and be extremely careful in stations and on platforms. 

Customers with reservations on trains that are being modified will typically be accommodated on trains with similar departure times or another day. Amtrak will gladly waive additional charges for customers looking to change their reservation during the modified schedule by calling our reservation center at 800-USA-RAIL. 

Anyone can subscribe to automated email or text message notifications if Amtrak trains are behind schedule at specific stations. Notifications can be given for up to six trains and stations by either text or email and delivered when you choose - on a single day, every day, or just certain days of the week. Create a subscription at Amtrak.com/DelayAlerts.

To be notified of service disruptions on the Northeast Corridor (including Acela, Northeast Regional and other corridor services), follow @AmtrakNECAlerts on Twitter. For service information outside the Northeast Corridor, please follow @AmtrakAlerts for updates.

Customers with travel plans can review refund information on Amtrak.com. Service Alerts, Passenger Notices and other announcements are posted at Amtrak.com/Alerts.

Amtrak regrets any inconvenience. This information is correct as of the above time and date. Information is subject to change as conditions warrant.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 7, 2019)

98(7) left Miami on time and is on its way north.


----------

